# Gotta love fall transition



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Got this pretty lady on a Zara spook about an hour ago!








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep...that is a pretty fish. :F


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you guys change much going from summer to fall?? Tackle or presentation?? Thanks


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Do you guys change much going from summer to fall?? Tackle or presentation?? Thanks


Bigger! And shallower. Square bills and rattletraps are my main cranks. Jigs with big trailers big plastics. That's about it. Oh and a faster presentation usually. The big one I caught up there was a bit slower then I usually work a spook.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Thanks for the reply.


Yeah definitely


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Caught this little guy on a Senko, close to shore. Caught on Sat. after the rain at Mogadore.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I went out Saturday night after work(definitely cooler) was able to still take a few on 6" Lizards, no big fish...but some appeared to be fatter don't know if they are putting on fat for the winter. I have really got hooked on soft plastics the last couple years to the point of almost ignoring all else, might try to go out this afternoon and throw a spinner.


----------

